# Email link to PDF file



## tadiwa (Nov 12, 2008)

i want to send pdf newsletter not as an attachment but as a link I dont have a website and I dont want it but I just want to send my pdf newsletter as a link


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In order to send a link to a file and expect the file to be accessible, you MUST have the file available on an Internet site that is accessible to the folks that would use the link.


----------

